# AKC vs CKC or other registration



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi guys ... I've been searching on the internet, and so far I can only find individuals' opinions on why, when searching for a purebred puppy, one should look for an AKC breeder. I'm aware of the reasons ... and also aware that just because a breeder is registering with AKC, that doesn't mean the breeder is producing quality puppies to the breed standard. 

Basically what I'm looking for is this: 
An authority on the subject stating the reasons why, when searching for a purebred puppy, one should look for an AKC breeder. A website I can refer people to who believe the lies some breeders have told them about why they choose to register with Continental Kennel Club. 

I searched the AKC website, but actually couldn't find the info I was looking for. Plus, if the info came from their website, someone may tend to not believe the info due to a kind of "conflict of interest" type thing. Does that make any sense? For instance, if I'm talking to a person that believes CKC is just as reputable and stringent as AKC, they might not believe the truth coming from AKC. They may say, "...well, of course AKC would say AKC is better."

I apologize if I've spoken in circles above ... I couldn't really think of a clearer way to ask my question.

I'm betting Marj has my answer! :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

IMO, AKC is the only place you can show a Maltese in conformation with competition in the US (UKC is great, but you are unlikely to find competition)...if you can't show your dogs, how do you know if your breeding stock is up to par? So register where ever...if you aren't showing a representative sample of your stock, you're not reputable in my book.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

But Jackie, do you know of any reputable online source that someone could visit and see, in black and white, the reasons to avoid a CKC breeder when looking for your new puppy?


QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 13 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726052


> IMO, AKC is the only place you can show a Maltese in conformation with competition in the US (UKC is great, but you are unlikely to find competition)...if you can't show your dogs, how do you know if your breeding stock is up to par? So register where ever...if you aren't showing a representative sample of your stock, you're not reputable in my book.[/B]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What's reliable? LOL

HSUS
http://www.hsus.org/web-files/PDF/Good_breeder.pdf
You'll note it specifically mentions competing with their dogs. 

http://www.dogplay.com/Breeding/ethics.html
Up to date and TONS of links for ya. You'll note their piece also mentions competing with the dogs.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Also, only the AKC conducts kennel inspections and requires DNA testing.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Take a look at this: http://www.anutta.com/standardpoodles/ckc.htm I found it from doing a CKC search on Yahoo! It might explain a few things to you - or not.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you guys ... this is just the type of info I was looking for! Cheers! :Flowers 2:


----------

